# R10000.00 To be won



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

*R10 000.00 to be won.* Come shoot a Robin Hood. *R10 000.00 to be won.* That is a new bow with all it's megodies.*R10 000.00 to be won.* 

*R10 000.00 to be won.* Where? Look at Ray's thread about the Limpopo indoor end of this month.*R10 000.00 to be won.*


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Here look at this. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=526093


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

How much can you win bush?


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

RayDando said:


> How much can you win bush?


O sorry Ray did I forget to say. It is *R10 000.00*:shade: for a Robin Hood. I always forget the finer details.


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

LOL, they are going to ban us for spamming!


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

RayDando said:


> LOL, they are going to ban us for spamming!


Hey, Hey, I resent that I am no spammer:shade: I was a Seaman once. And besides it's *R10 000.00* I tell you:darkbeer:


----------

